# Hastings,MI BGSD M Pet ID: 90479



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Hastings, MI | 90479

*Not sure what kind of info this is, but what they have listed.* 
scanned, dhpp, bordtella found on Boysen and 114th st. Fleas on back and sides 64lbs

*90479's Contact Info*

*Barry County Animal Control*, Hastings, MI 

269-948-4885
See more pets from Barry County Animal Control
For more information, visit Barry County Animal Control's Web site.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kill shelter, not real friendly. I'll call in the morning for more info.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Hastings, MI | 90479
> 
> *Not sure what kind of info this is, but what they have listed.*
> scanned, dhpp, bordtella found on Boysen and 114th st. Fleas on back and sides 64lbs
> ...


 
he was scanned for a chip, has apparently been given shots just in case since he's in the shelter and they dont know his history. he was found in that area and has fleas. thats all they know on his. of course they weighed him. some shelters will put that info in sometimes and thats it.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Kill shelter, not real friendly. I'll call in the morning for more info.


 
that too.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

KZoppa said:


> he was scanned for a chip, has apparently been given shots just in case since he's in the shelter and they dont know his history. he was found in that area and has fleas. thats all they know on his. of course they weighed him. some shelters will put that info in sometimes and thats it.


Yes, got it, just so bluh & ran together, made it sound funny. 

Glad I posted him................. Please :help: get this pretty boy out asap. :help:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I pulled a dog from that place last year. They have to be spayed/neutered before leaving(pre-paid with a vet they approve) I waited 2 hours for the paperwork from the rescue I was pulling for to be faxed, and it never went to the vet that was ok'ing the pull. Then come to find out, he had been neutered before being dumped there...waste of time on their part and mine. It was so frustrating because they are not co-operatative with rescue. Though I'm sure they hear/see it all... this guy reminds me of my foster Hawkeye


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Cool boy.............. :wub:
Too bad about this shelter & working with ya. Few real good ones out there, sad.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i wish more shelters were like the Humane Society back home. I wouldnt ever second guess going and adopting a dog from them. They're very nice and helpful and they even rebuilt the facility to be more welcoming and animal friendly. they have a permanent vet on call. I think if more shelters were like that, more animals would be good. I've seen dogs in the Humane Society back home that have been there for months on end waiting for the perfect home. Some of them are even taken home by volunteers for that love and socialization and whatnot.


----------

